# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Anida, Balsam nawilżający - OPINIE

## renka

Anida, Balsam do ciała intensywnie nawilżający
tani a nawilża w miarę skutecznie, dlatego jak ktoś  nie chce inwestować w kosmetyki to może pokusić się właśnie o ten balsam.

----------

